# Authentication of LGB Coca Cola Two Axle Box Car



## RJC (Nov 30, 2017)

The attached photos are from my 4031 "Trink Coca Cola" two-axle boxcar. This was purchased from a local hobbyt store over twenty-five years ago. The owner of the hobby shop claimed he purchased this from his LGB distributor who claimed it was one that made it out of Germany before the Coca Cola logo infringement prevented any additional imports to the United States. There is also a photo of other decals that were supplied with this car.

I am looking to try and positively identify it as authentic or a forgery. Please help if you can.

Thank you


----------

